# Need Advice on Inexpensive Spray Finishing Solutions: What System to Buy?



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Newbie spray finishing question: What's the best inexpensive system to buy for an ambitious home shop?

What I'll be doing with it:
New white kitchen cabinets I'll be building next year.
Durable clear top coat for furniture.

The options (thus far):

*SpraygunWorld's Astro ($250 + extras)*
(Would be powered by my Makita MAC2400 2.5 HP Compressor )

*Mini-Mite ($565)*

*Earlex HV5500 Spray Station ($300)*

Thoughts appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have this Harbor Freight HVLP unit and found it is a great first sprayer. It works for the hobbiest and can be found onsale for $79ish from time to time.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have this Harbor Freight HVLP unit and found it is a great first sprayer. It works for the hobbiest and can be found onsale for $79ish from time to time. 
If you have the money, the Earlex would be better.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm. At that price may be worth a shot.


----------



## jim454 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have this one Graco HV2900 Spray Station HVLP been using it for two years now works good. Here the link . It's the same as the Earlex Spray Station
3500.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You should include he Porter Cable HVLP compressor powered gun in your search. It runs about 90 bucks, plus $10 for the 2.0 mm needle and nozzle set you will need to spray paint. 
Also the WoodRiver (Woodcraft) is a clone of the P.C. gun. The only difference is it doesn't come with a regulator, and it is about half the price. 
I have both guns, and they work great.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Since you have a pretty good size air compressor I'd get an HVLP gun and run it from the compressor. Woodcraft sells one for about $40. You can get one from Harbor Freight for about $15 that gets good reviews. I bought one but haven't used it yet so I can't give an opinion. I have a 1.5hp compressor and use a CH HVLP gun with it. Works well for me.
http://www.amazon.com/Campbell-Hausfeld-DH650001AV-Siphon-Feed-Spray/dp/B0000CBJ6S/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1364244752&sr=1-8&keywords=campbell+hausfeld+hvlp

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting. I was under the impression that my compressor wasn't powerful enough (or just barely) http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32594 -which is why I was thinking dedicated unit. But I'm all for spending less money!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

If u have the MAC2400 then you have adequate power to run a cup gun with your compressor. The wood river gun from woodcraft is not a deal that can be beaten, quality compared with cost at 40.00 is great. Of course harbor freight is cheaper but I am not a HF fan at all.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

If your going to use it for more than one project you can't go wrong with the Earlex 5500. Been using it a year and its great. Price is good and its a good quality sprayer.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Im in a similar situation to the OP. I have similar needs and am starting to rebuild all my kitchen cabinet doors tomorrow. Once construction is done I was going to paint them. Been leaning towards the Graco that Jim linked, but I do have a 3HP, 20 gallon compressor. Not sure if a dedicated rig would be better than just getting a HVLP gun. The compressor is older so I am not sure if it would be powerful enough to run the gun. If I do go with the gun, I'm not sure what if anything else I'd need.

For this project I will be spraying latex enamel, but I would probably spray other paints and stains in the future.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

I hear ya Ben. I confess I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the idea that this could cost me a fraction of what I expected. From the sound of it, I appears that you can get good results from the $40 Woodriver, or the Graco. Or the Earlex. And I've heard doos things about the Mini-Mite.

So, narrowing it down a little: Time and money. What's faster and more of pleasure to use? What solution is the most efficient when it comes to paint usage?

I'll be limiting my spraying to the warmer months as I have a basement shop so the finishing operation will have to take place in the uninsulated garage where I can use to fan ventilate. So putting the filter on getting the most out of time materials: what say ye? BTW, planning to use this set up: http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/introduction-to-spray-finishing.aspx

Keep the advice coming guys. It's appreciated.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I do have a little spray experience having worked in a professional cabinet shop, but this is the first time I'm setting up my own inexpensive system (as opposed to a several thousand dollar pressure pot system that someone showed me how to use). I had heard good things about the woodcraft gun in the past and would likely go with it if that turns out the best way to go…I also have to paint new interior doors in the coming months.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I use this one from rockler http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10469&site=ROCKLER It's similar to the HF one. I used to use a gravity feed and an underpowered compressor. Never could dial it in.

Now I found myself pulling this out even for a shelf. It's NICE. I've sprayed water-based finishes and latex enamel with it with no problems or runs. I know it's not what you asked opinions for, but thought I'd give you some options.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

mnik,

One thing to keep in mind when trying to decide on whether to purchase a HVLP gun or get a complete HVLP system is whether your compressor will handle a HVLP gun (or for that matter any spray gun).

You need to check out the spec. on each one as far as recommended air pressure and CFM that the gun will draw while spraying.

Example: The woodriver (Woodcraft) gun requires 28.8 to 51 psi for spraying and 4.2 to 7.1 CFM. When spraying, your compressor needs to be able to maintain both a steady psi and enough volume to maintain 4.2 to 7.1 CFM. If you're doing much spraying at a time, you're compressor will not be able to keep up if it's too small…..and nothing is a bigger pain in the butt then losing pressure and volume in the middle of spraying.

A complete HVLP spraying system like the Earlex 5500 is set up to handle the volume of air required to be able to spray for as long as you want to. Another plus for a complete HVLP sytem is using a turbine instead of a conventional compressor so you never have to worry with water or contaiminates in your air line. (if you plan on using a conventional compressor you need to make sure you have a good
in-line filter/seperator/regulator.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

Thx Huff. Think I've made my mind up on going with the Earlex. Thank you.


----------

